# .htaccess



## riddler2kone (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe Apache auf meinem eigenen PC installiert und möchte ein bestimmten Bereich Passwort-Schützen. Die Files, .htaccess .htgroup und .htpasswd sind korrekt erstellt. In der conf-file von Apache hab ich auch schon alles umgestellt. Er fragt mich auch nach dem Passwort, doch er nimmt es nicht! Ich bin mir zu 89% sicher das in den Files alles richitg ist. Das, was ich denke, dass es falsch ist, ist das: (lustiger satz )

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Geschützer Bereich"
*AuthUserFile c:/apache/htdocs/.htpasswd*
*AuthGroupFile c:/apache/htdocs/.htgroup*

Apache ist in c:\apache installiert, der ordner in dem alle dateien liegen ist c:\apache\htdocs - doch trotzdem gehts nicht, warum?

Vielen dank !!!

Daniel


----------



## lalala2280 (8. April 2002)

hallo erstmal!

bin auf meinem streifzug auf dein problem im forum gestoßen:
ich hab auf meinem system auch den apache laufen. meiner meinung nach geht das so:

1. 
der pfad für die .htpasswd für "AuthUserFile" ist relativ zur DocumentRoot anzugeben, d. h. nicht "C:/..." sondern "/htdocs/...", entsprechend den angaben in der httpd.conf (DocumentRoot).

2. 
jeder user muß erst einmal angelegt werden. dazu unter dos das tool passwd verwenden. 

und dann müßte es eigentlich schon klappen.

viel spaß
mb


----------



## Avariel (9. April 2002)

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das bei deinem Apache auch so läuft, aber bei meinem Webhoster dürfen die .htpasswd und die .htaccess nicht in einem Ordner sein.

Hope I helped
Avariel


----------



## reto (9. April 2002)

Wenn ich das so lese kann es eigentlich nur am User/Passwort liegen. Sieht sonst alles richtig aus. Mach einfach im .htpasswd mal einen neuen Eintrag und versuchs mit diesem.


----------

